# Overnight at Tournon sur Rhone



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

3 or 4 years ago we have overnighted twice in the square on the river in Tournon sur Rhone. (A great spot).
Does anyone know if this is still allowed as I seem to remember reading somewhere that there are now restrictions in place.

http://www3.mappy.com/sidSTPltGYkNyPMn21w/Z?out=2&xsl=4


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day Gillian

In 2002 we looked at the square, after half an hour Navigator (and Captain) thought it was going to be noisy so moved to the official Aire at chemin de Labeaume not far from town centre in a Northerly direction.
Free with borne. However there was no one on it so Nav was a little nervous . Moved back to the quite nice campsite "Camping de Tournon".
Friendly owners . Paid Euros 11.40 including electric. We needed , at this stage iof the trip, to save gas anyway.

HTH

Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*OVERNIGHT STAY*

Hi Gillian
We stayed on there last september with no problems.

regards T C


----------



## wints (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed there a few times, and were encouraged to do so by the Tourist office on the main road opposite the square.

A little noisy up to about 11 pm (those frenchies and their balls !), no probs after that.

We've also stayed further north by the river at Macon. Superb early morning sunrise over the vineyards opposite.

We'll be there again this June, can't wait.

regards

Allen


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the update.

The information wasn't just for me but also another member who had asked me for information on how to get there.
In giving the info I had to qualify it as we hadn't stayed there in the last 4 years.

I thought it was possibly that the adjacent campsite owner had brought pressure on the local Maire to ensure the campsite got more business.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*overnight at touron*

Thanks Gillian , i am keeping up with replies , allan


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Allen,
Just saw your post about overnighting at Macon. As we're heading from Disneyland to Chateau de l'Eperviere near Sennecey le Grand, an overnight at Macon may fit the bill. Can you please give directions to where you park? We also are going in June and if we make an overnight there, it will be night of 6th June.
Mary


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry , but I was also looking for the directions to the aire , Allan


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

The aire is in the 2006 guide still, at Quai Faconnet. From the A7/N7, cross the river to Tournon from Tain and turn right on the N86. The aire is on your right, between the N86 and the river, just after the old suspension bridge and before the monument of an old railway engine. It is part of a large tree lined square, where the market is held - can't remember which day though! Guide claims only 2 places, but I have seen many more than that there. Still all free.

Brian


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*tournon aire*

hi gillian
stayed on tournon aire again last week,20 campers parked up .water and waste point now there, not sure if its a coin or credit card one its next to the bouls pitch.kebab shop still open if you cant be botherd cooking.there seems to be more credit card only water and waste sanitation bollards this time .personaly i dont like to risk losing my card inside one of these has anyone any comments regarding these.i much prefer to use a coin 1 or 2 euro.
regards t.c.


----------

